# Oil in the camshaft sensor



## bwallace (May 1, 2004)

Hi,

'94 GXE. Wife said it had hesitation problems for a while then one day it wouldn't start. I found the distributor cap o-ring broke. I removed the camshaft sensor cover and there is oil inside - looks like this isn't a 1st for an Altima.

The seal for the sensor cover seems to be too large but it doesn't look like it has been distorted - should this seal fit like a regular o-ring (around the circumference of the sensor) except for the molded portion around the sensor connector?? Can this seal be purchased seperately from Nissan?

Thnx,
Bill Wallace


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

bwallace said:


> Hi,
> 
> '94 GXE. Wife said it had hesitation problems for a while then one day it wouldn't start. I found the distributor cap o-ring broke. I removed the camshaft sensor cover and there is oil inside - looks like this isn't a 1st for an Altima.
> 
> ...


Yes it is does happen as they get older...
The O-ring should still be available from Nissan otherwise you will need to get a new distributor. In the mean time you can spray out the oil in the ditributor housing with electrical contact cleaner until the seal comes in, that usually will work for a day or two. 
Good Luck.

Troy


----------



## bwallace (May 1, 2004)

so - it was the problem, i just cleaned out the puddles, wiped off the disc and put it together so the unsealed portion is at the top. Started right up and around the block fine. I'll clean it thoroughly when I get the seals.

The sensor cover seal IS (?) supposed to fit sng around the sensor??


thnx,
Bill Wallace


----------



## Jason H (May 26, 2008)

*snug yes*

i had the same issue on my 93. When those seals get soaked in oil, they stretch and expand. it will need to be replaced but the new one will be snug.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

I thought the cause of oil inside the distributor was mainly caused by the distributor's shaft seal leaking. I imagine some could enter from the outside of the distributor cap if the valve cover was leaking oil like crazy.


----------



## Jason H (May 26, 2008)

You are totally right but you can't replace those without removing the Head cover and i thought he was just talking about the distributor and the easy to get to stuff.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

guys, please dont bump 4 yr old threads.


----------

